

How to reduce your Amazon S3 bill - boundlessdreamz
http://www.labnol.org/internet/lower-amazon-s3-bill-improve-website-loading-time/5193/

======
jrnkntl
Besides the information on this article there's also a lot more information on
how to reduce your bill and serve your site way faster on this one >
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=352695>

------
waleedka
You also get a big performance boost when you use the cache-control headers
properly. Because you'll be saving the browser having to connect to the server
to check if the file changed, and if you have many js, css, and image file,
then you'd be saving a lot of round-trips.

------
vlad
I thought the point of a web startup is to figure out ways to _increase_ your
hosting bills... :)

------
slice
AFAIK, one of the browsers (probably IE), ignores query parameters on css and
js files and will not refresh foo.css?v=2 if it has foo.css?v=1 in its cache.

~~~
jws
I am told by someone with a high volume, consumer site that there are proxies
in use that strip the query parameter from URLs that they guess are images.
They are rare, but they caused him to put the serial number in the file name.
(This was several years ago, I don't know if these proxies still exist.)

~~~
ivank
Facebook would probably confirm that this still happens. They switched from
simple ?cachebreakers to:

[http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/zD9BP/lpkg/rjg2jdf2/en_U...](http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/zD9BP/lpkg/rjg2jdf2/en_US/141/132916/css/dmdc8cemfg8ww0g0.pkg.css)

------
callmeed
Thanks for posting this, very useful.

One of our services relies heavily on S3 for image storage.

------
geuis
These tips are definitely useful for S3-based apps, but are also very
informative in general. Thanks a lot for the article.

------
jcapote
Great article.

